# Sable? black? dusty? what coat does my dog have?



## AkiraAnubise12 (Oct 3, 2017)

I still can not figure out what her coat color is and get told how she is a beautiful dog, but the they ask her coat color, so they are confused when they see her after learning she is a pure German shepherd. She is full German shepherd, but even I never seen on with her coat coloring (of course where I live most all GSD are black and tan). As a puppy she was pitch black, and as she got older she went through different colors, and now she is a year old, and stuck with this one. My grandmother likes to call her dust as she looks like she just sat in a big pile of dust. 



Her undercoat is grayish-white, while a the top coat is black, with a few specks of grayish-white here and there, and she back end is just dusty colored, some lighting looks like a pale brownish grey. Her toes, around eyes, behind ears are a pale brownish grey. All I know about her parents is that her father was brown and black colored, while her mother had a mixture of black and brown in hers.


(Ignore the spots on her elbows, she had gotten a fungus infection there that took off some of her hair, but thanks to treatments its getting better)


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Sable. A very dark one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sable. What is she mixed with? Her tail implies a northern breed.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sable. I agree about the tail though.


----------



## AkiraAnubise12 (Oct 3, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> Sable. What is she mixed with? Her tail implies a northern breed.



She is not mixed with anything, her parents and grandparents where pure German Shepherd. I had asked my vet about, and others and they call it a fault in her breeding. (I do know her father was super aggressive, as he was used as guard dog.)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I have seen curled / “gay” tails in GSD, in which you’re correct, it’s a fault within the breed. That said... a tail THAT tight and near corkscrewed absolutely suggest a spitz type (many that also have erect ears and come in sable). It could be pretty far back making your dog a very very high content GSD. But imo - it goes beyond “fault territory”.

That’s neither here nor there. She’s a very attractive and well put together dog. I like her! As far as your original question, as stated, she’s sable. Her mother sounds sable as well. I don’t believe dusty is a color in any breed.

Where are you located out of curiosity?


----------



## AkiraAnubise12 (Oct 3, 2017)

Fodder said:


> I have seen curled / “gay” tails in GSD, in which you’re correct, it’s a fault within the breed. That said... a tail THAT tight and near corkscrewed absolutely suggest a spitz type (many that also have erect ears and come in sable). It could be pretty far back making your dog a very very high content GSD. But imo - it goes beyond “fault territory”.
> 
> That’s neither here nor there. She’s a very attractive and well put together dog. I like her! As far as your original question, as stated, she’s sable. Her mother sounds sable as well. I don’t believe dusty is a color in any breed.
> 
> Where are you located out of curiosity?



I live in Pass Christian, MS but got her from a breeder in Bay St. Louis, MS, which is mostly Pits. She does carry her tail down most of the time when she is happy, walking or sniffing something. Really her tail didn't start curling till she got 8 to 9 month old. Though I just know her lineage to her great grandparents (what I was told by the breeder), anything beyond that I have no idea, so a Spitz may be that far back.



Dusty is just my way of saying any color of grey lol.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She's a very beautiful dog!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, she's most certainly a nice looking dog and a fun looking puppy. 



My youngest often carries her tail so it looks like the handle on a tea pot - but it's not as extreme as your dog's. So far as answering the "what is she mixed with" I'd be tempted to say "supposedly GSD" because you're not going to win with people who are otherwise convinced.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Wow, she sure is a good lookin dog. Even though its not an official color, I'd say she "dust bunny grey sable" lol. I love the coloring around the eyes!


----------

